# 26" bikes .........post them up.



## IIMPALAA

Can't find any 26" forums, wanna build one.


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2008, 09:09 PM~11501744
> *Can't find any 26" forums, wanna build one.
> *


lol...... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=beach+cruiser

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...l=beach+cruiser

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=353305&hl=


----------



## Martian

nice....


----------



## Martian




----------



## lowbikeon20z

hey if u want a 26" mines for sale


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2008, 09:09 PM~11501744
> *Can't find any 26" forums, wanna build one.
> *


here are just 3 of my bikes :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE




----------



## BONES_712

CHECK OUT MY TRIKE IN THE HATERZ NIGHTMARE TOPIC


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 3 2008, 05:59 PM~11509607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This bitch looks fucking sick!!!


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 3 2008, 04:35 PM~11509881
> *This bitch looks fucking sick!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## hustler2919

TTT


----------



## 73monte

*knightsgirl*19


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Sep 4 2008, 03:11 PM~11518946
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS IS NOT A 26"


----------



## 73monte

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 4 2008, 04:15 PM~11518981
> *THIS IS NOT A 26"
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## unique27

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 4 2008, 04:15 PM~11518981
> *THIS IS NOT A 26"
> *


26" on 20" wheels.....


----------



## IIMPALAA

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

:0


----------



## hustler2919

LOOKING FOR ONE OF THESE ANY FOR SALE HIT ME UP


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 2 2008, 10:17 PM~11502560
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I likes!!!


----------



## bad news




----------



## fairydust87

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 4 2008, 04:15 PM~11518981
> *THIS IS NOT A 26"
> *


 YEA IT IS......THE FRAME AND FORKS ARE 26" EVERYTHING ELSE IS 20"


----------



## bad news

http://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn100/javierureno/***.jpg


----------



## 817Lowrider

oopp... how does this keep happening?


----------



## bad news

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2008, 10:10 PM~11523192
> *oopp... how does this keep happening?
> *


bawahahaha


----------



## INSPIRATIONS C.C.

:biggrin:


----------



## hustler2919

ANY FOR SALE?


----------



## IIMPALAA

:biggrin:


----------



## ESE JAVIER




----------



## BASH3R

:thumbsup:


----------



## hustler2919

NICE BIKE ESE


----------



## EL MEROMERO




----------



## ESE JAVIER

> _Originally posted by hustler2919_@Sep 6 2008, 12:45 PM~11535590
> * NICE BIKE ESE
> *


thank you homies


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 6 2008, 09:59 AM~11534032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RidinLowBC




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Sep 7 2008, 02:13 PM~11540514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


f
*FUCKING AWESOME!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## undercover231322

Ripsta's 26inch and its for sale


----------



## hustler2919

TTT


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## IIMPALAA

nice...............keep them coming.


----------



## The ZONE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollfast




----------



## rollfast




----------



## rollfast




----------



## rollfast




----------



## rollfast




----------



## rollfast




----------



## fusion1320

gotta question on a 26" can u put a extended crown and bent fork with out the pedals scrapin the ground? cause my 20 " does on a extended crown and bent fork


----------



## ESE JAVIER




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Sep 8 2008, 06:40 PM~11552908
> *gotta question  on a  26" can u put a extended crown and bent fork with out the pedals scrapin the ground? cause my 20 " does on a extended crown and bent fork
> *


on a 26in u will need a smaller crank


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Sep 8 2008, 09:40 PM~11552908
> *gotta question  on a  26" can u put a extended crown and bent fork with out the pedals scrapin the ground? cause my 20 " does on a extended crown and bent fork
> *


Mine scraped even when I put a 3 in crank on it. Extended crowns to me are more for show. You really can't turn wit it on and scratches da shit out of ur paint. Just my 2cents


----------



## hustler2919

TTT


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 8 2008, 09:07 PM~11553839
> *Mine scraped even when I put a 3 in crank on it. Extended crowns to me are more for show.  You really can't turn wit it on and scratches da shit out of ur paint. Just my 2cents
> *


i had a 26 which had an ext. crown and a straight fork.. it didnt scratch any paint off :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by basher91_@Sep 9 2008, 09:46 AM~11556723
> *i had a 26 which had an ext. crown and a straight fork..  it didnt scratch any paint off :biggrin:
> *


yeah wit a straight fork it wont but hes asking about a bent fork then adding a extended crown to that.


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Sep 9 2008, 09:50 AM~11557701
> *yeah wit a straight fork it wont but hes asking about a bent fork then adding a extended crown to that.
> *


----------



## fusion1320

Thanks for the help I think imma stick with just a bent fork cause if I can't ride the 20 might as w3ll cruise my 26"


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by fusion1320_@Sep 9 2008, 03:29 PM~11559444
> *Thanks for the help I think imma stick with just a bent fork cause if I can't ride the 20 might as w3ll cruise my 26"
> *


*yes sir thats the way to go. :thumbsup: 
i dunno if ur doing any modifications to ur frame but raking it will also help lower the bike. 
this is my bike and i raked it about 1 1/2in and wit the bent fork this bitch lays pretty good for me :biggrin: *


----------



## IIMPALAA

nice


----------



## fusion1320

Nice bike I got my tank bondo'd thas bout it for body work for now but what do y mean rake the frame or how do I do that?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## geniuz

my 26" stretch from oslo norway..


----------



## IIMPALAA

nice


----------



## moneycarlo82

Jus a few of NATIVE DREAMS!


----------



## hustler2919

TTT


----------



## adib_repteis

same bike,different owner




































all in brazil


----------



## hustler2919

DOPE BIKES KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## midnighter




----------



## ESE JAVIER

:biggrin: :biggrin: TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA

:biggrin:


----------



## Martian




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 8 2008, 08:34 PM~11553540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I LIKE THE SPOKES AND FORK ON THIS ONE


----------



## Danilo los Santos

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Sep 12 2008, 12:50 PM~11584873
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same bike,different owner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all in brazil
> *


from Brasil!

 invert bike






























Clan Munhão b.c.

salve


----------



## dave_st214




----------



## dave_st214




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Sep 14 2008, 02:14 PM~11599290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 15 2008, 12:35 AM~11604364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712




----------



## Capone-Designs




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 16 2008, 11:27 AM~11616214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That blue one is nice. I think there needs to be a 26" frame build off or something cause no one really does anything crazy with them.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 16 2008, 01:48 PM~11616372
> *That blue one is nice. I think there needs to be a 26" frame build off or something cause no one really does anything crazy with them.
> *


IVE BEEN BUILDING 26IN SINCE 2001. SINCE IM 6'1" AND FLUFFY I NEED SOMETHING I CAN RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 16 2008, 12:27 PM~11616214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




NICE..................


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 16 2008, 01:27 PM~11616214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: nice..... now back to work!!


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## 817Lowrider

bad ass bike


----------



## hustler2919

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA

nice


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 16 2008, 01:27 PM~11616214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fucking awesome!!!!!


----------



## IIMPALAA

uffin:


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Sep 15 2008, 12:35 AM~11604364
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Just slapped some new whites on the s7s and took it on a cruise down to dave st customs :biggrin: rides like a champ


----------



## dave_st214

it looks nice did you get a flat on your way home. :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Sep 21 2008, 03:54 PM~11658778
> *Just slapped some new whites on the s7s and took it on a cruise down to dave st customs :biggrin: rides like a champ
> *


 :0 What you going to do to it?


----------



## MR.559

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 21 2008, 10:06 PM~11661828
> *:0  What you going to do to it?
> *


Its my daily prolly just clean it up powder coat it and some new chrome


----------



## TonyO

Capone-Designs Nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA

:biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712

:cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## TonyO

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 26 2008, 01:24 PM~11704282
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider

did Riding Low b.c. post there bikes in here


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@Sep 7 2008, 02:13 PM~11540514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RidinLowBC

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 15 2008, 03:34 PM~11608939
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen that at the fontana lowrider show back in the day my blade bike was down the way from it


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Capone-Designs

*<span style=\'color:red\'>Capone Designs Airbrush Studio...for all your Airbrush needs!!!...hit up Capone at 954-465-7838........this is a shot of a Pedal Car for baby......*


----------



## dave_st214

my beach cruiser back in 04


----------



## Lil Kaching

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Sep 28 2008, 12:47 PM~11720223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this one


----------



## 817Lowrider

ttt for bad ass beach cruisors


----------



## elspock84

heres one im building for a homeboy. hes taking it to odessa :biggrin: just a sneak peek when its done ill post all the pics i have of the work.


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## bad news




----------



## IIMPALAA

:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

CLEAN HOMIE


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## lil_frosty

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Sep 3 2008, 04:59 PM~11509607
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick :thumbsup:


----------



## the poor boys

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 15 2008, 11:23 AM~11869840
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I SEE YOU GOT THE SB SPROCKET ON. LOOK NICE.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

This is my homies 26". Hes been out for a long time but he should be redoing it soon.


----------



## adib_repteis

my 26" limo cruiser from Brazil,all hand-made



















ps: not finished


----------



## chamuco61

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Oct 18 2008, 04:59 PM~11904880
> *my 26" limo cruiser from Brazil,all hand-made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: not finished
> *


pretty klean man!!


----------



## excalibur

good topic. didnt know there was so many nice 26's out there.


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 23 2008, 02:44 PM~11952881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that.


----------



## MR.559




----------



## MR.559




----------



## Padilla 505

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 28 2008, 06:00 PM~11999039
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REAL NICE BIKE HOMIE
:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 28 2008, 07:02 PM~11999058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE.......................


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## Stilo-G

:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Danilo los Santos

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Oct 18 2008, 08:59 PM~11904880
> *my 26" limo cruiser from Brazil,all hand-made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: not finished
> *


----------



## cybercholo




----------



## elspock84

heres a bike me and my brother built 5yrs ago its in his garage now all scratched and dusty waiting for a come back


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 23 2008, 01:44 PM~11952881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BIKE


----------



## Navajo_00




----------



## MEENGREENGTP

i have a 63' schwinn trike its a 26" and i still have the basket.. its pretty much a virgin.. it has to what i think is a girls frame? i dont kno.. its blue.. think its worth anything.. ill have to post some pics


----------



## cybercholo

Old flicka


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 16 2008, 10:27 AM~11616214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Reminds Me Of The Lolo Bike From Baby Boy....The Main Bike That Got Me Into Lowrider Bikes...*


----------



## big9er




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Nov 22 2008, 11:36 AM~12229344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haza Forks?


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 22 2008, 10:51 AM~12229404
> *Haza Forks?
> *


and chainguard.


----------



## DVS

Hell's Belle now in Germany.


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt.......................25 TH STREET RIDERS BIKES COMING SOON.


----------



## adib_repteis

more pic's of my bike:
"Dust isn't a crime"
(yep,will crome soon)





































peace!


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Nov 22 2008, 11:36 AM~12229344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## IIMPALAA

25th street riders bikes coming reallllllllllllllll soon.


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## elspock84

MY NEPHEW AND HIS DADDYS BIKE IN 02


----------



## IIMPALAA

nice


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA

uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## mr.casper




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 16 2009, 05:58 AM~12721253
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Padilla 505

I JUST WON THIS AT WALLGREENS AND I JUST STOP IN FOR TWO 30 PACKS AND I LUCK OUT. IT'S MADE FOR FAT TIRE ALE


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## InkCrimes




----------



## RollinBlue

> _Originally posted by InkCrimes_@Jan 31 2009, 11:41 AM~12866280
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is fucking clean!!!!


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Jan 15 2009, 09:30 PM~12718803
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## syked1

heres a 26" im workin on that will be another daily for me. Its a 26" "Universal" frame from Czecheslovakia (spelling?) that takes a 3pc crank set.


----------



## sureñosbluez

MI VIDA CC 26


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel

i got a 26'' schwinn for sale i dont kno wut its call but it says suburban on the frame...it looks like a fairlady but bigger...if ur interested pm me n ill send u the pic...its kind a rusty but it works


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 23 2008, 12:44 PM~11952881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD REPPIN 805 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## syked1

i added this double birdcage bar yesturday


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Feb 10 2009, 01:15 AM~12959319
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 1 2008, 10:55 AM~11749160
> *heres one im building for a homeboy. hes taking it to odessa  :biggrin:  just a sneak peek when its done ill post all the pics i have of the work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Did you finish it?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 18 2008, 11:57 AM~12190669
> *heres a bike me and my brother built 5yrs ago its in his garage now all scratched and dusty waiting for a come back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats clean. go dig it out and post pics. (the bike not your brother)


----------



## Fleetangel

~~~FOR SALE~~~










































MAKE REAL OFFERS,ILL TAKE ANY


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 08:16 PM~12977154
> *Did you finish it?
> *


looks like this right now


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 13 2009, 12:44 PM~12993786
> *looks like this right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks bad ass. did you ever build up them 2 girls bikes I sold you dirty ass cheap.


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## socios b.c. prez

I dont think I have posted any pics of my cruiser lately. Its going to get painted this summer. Its not for show, just something to ride around.


----------



## Born 2 Die

these are my two babys just the continental kit is on the cruiser now :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 12:35 AM~13035918
> *looks bad ass. did you ever build up them 2 girls bikes I sold you dirty ass cheap.
> *


nope not yet still hangin there :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

before.....after


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by str8lows_@Mar 13 2009, 06:41 PM~13274227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before.....after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 14 2009, 07:56 AM~13278389
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanxs homey now all im missing is a car club to join here in miami


----------



## mr.casper

ANY ONE HAS PICS OF A 26 IN FRAME ON 20IN WHEELS? JUST WONDERING HOW WILL IT LOOK N WILL IT WORK 26IN FRAME N 20 IN WHEELS!?


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by mr.casper_@Mar 18 2009, 10:15 AM~13315156
> *ANY ONE HAS PICS OF A 26 IN FRAME ON 20IN WHEELS? JUST WONDERING HOW WILL IT LOOK N WILL IT WORK 26IN FRAME N 20 IN WHEELS!?
> *


It will work but it doesnt really look good.


----------



## mr.casper

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2009, 10:29 AM~13315281
> *It will work but it doesnt really look good.
> *


ORALE PUES THANKS...CUZ I HAVE A26 IN ALL CHROME BUT I WAS TOLD THAT I WOULD LOOK GOOD ON 20 IN SPOKES!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 18 2009, 11:29 AM~13315281
> *It will work but it doesnt really look good.
> *


x2. but i wanna see a 20" frame, with 26" wheels. but keeping the frame still as low as possible. :cheesy:


----------



## Danilo los Santos




----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## sick six




----------



## ESE JAVIER

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 6 2008, 06:59 AM~11534032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 16 2008, 01:27 PM~11616214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This clown is a fuckin theif..... :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 16 2009, 06:32 PM~13598067
> *This clown is a fuckin theif.....  :angry:
> *


Elaborate.


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 16 2009, 06:34 PM~13598080
> *Elaborate.
> *


dropped off a frame 6 months ago to get airbrushed and he disappeared.... Had to hunt him down all over town and only after threatening to call the cops he swore he would have it done in a week.... still nothing and again he doesn't answer his phone... I stop by the shop he is at, see his van, and he still ain't man enough to answer the door.. :angry:


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Apr 16 2009, 06:44 PM~13598189
> *dropped off a frame 6 months ago to get airbrushed and he disappeared.... Had to hunt him down all over town and only after threatening to call the cops he swore he would have it done in a week.... still nothing and again he doesn't answer his phone... I stop by the shop he is at, see his van, and he still ain't man enough to answer the door.. :angry:
> *


time to take the next step.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 2 2008, 07:09 PM~11501744
> *Can't find any 26" forums, wanna build one.
> *


CHECK OUT RATRODBIKES.COM COOL SHIT ON THER


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf

My daughters 65 schwinn beach cruiser!


----------



## adib_repteis




----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 8 2009, 07:51 PM~13831267
> *My daughters 65 schwinn beach cruiser!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE 26


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

i neen one 26'' dayton front wheel cheep???????????????????


----------



## bribri1




----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by sureñosbluez_@May 9 2009, 02:25 PM~13837789
> *NICE 26
> *



Right on homie!


----------



## cybercholo

I didn't sell the bike so I decided to build it back up here is a preview.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@May 15 2009, 09:06 AM~13895972
> *I didn't sell the bike so I decided to build it back up here is a preview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA

NICE


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@May 15 2009, 10:06 AM~13895972
> *I didn't sell the bike so I decided to build it back up here is a preview.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PHXKSTM

26" frame new daily rider


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## DirtyBird2




----------



## RegalLimited82

Just picked this up about an hour ago......tear down begins tomorrow plans to paint, stripe and leaf to match my car


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## Stilo-G




----------



## Badass93

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 27 2009, 01:43 AM~14010302
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is bad ass!!!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 27 2009, 12:43 AM~14010302
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FUCKING SWEET!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 27 2009, 01:43 AM~14010302
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


old as Elite bike, right? but i believe its a 20"


----------



## Badass93

:0 sorry


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 08:19 PM~12977182
> *Thats clean. go dig it out and post pics. (the bike not your brother)
> *


:ugh: thanks but im taken already.


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 11 2009, 08:16 PM~12977154
> *Did you finish it?
> *


:nono: he's been to busy working on his caddy and other bikes. that bike might make it to odessa this year.


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 25 2009, 10:43 PM~13997407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by louies90+May 30 2009, 11:38 AM~14045643-->
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh: thanks but im taken already.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-louies90_@May 30 2009, 11:39 AM~14045653
> *:nono: he's been to busy working on his caddy and other bikes. that bike might make it to odessa this year.
> *


Have yall been before? :0


----------



## djgooch

My Nephews bike Low Perfections cc


----------



## Born 2 Die

here mines


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## GM RIDER

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@May 25 2009, 10:43 PM~13997407
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

My buddy Big Tony from Manteca :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 2 2009, 07:55 PM~14075571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy Big Tony from Manteca :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats pimp


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 2 2009, 07:55 PM~14075571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy Big Tony from Manteca :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: NICE....


----------



## DirtyBird2

HERES MINE


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 26 2009, 11:43 PM~14010302
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVING THIS ONE RIGHT HERE!!!


----------



## GM RIDER




----------



## SecwepemcTeniye

Not finished yet but 99% done.


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 26 2009, 10:43 PM~14010302
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this a 26"? looks like a 20"


----------



## GM RIDER

anybody have Schwinn springer forks for a 26' cruiser?  :dunno:


----------



## Scarfresh

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 2 2009, 04:55 PM~14075571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*.....I Need To See More Pictures Of This Badd Boy Here.

That's A Beauty There...Big Pimpin Style *


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 30 2009, 12:00 PM~14046127
> *:roflmao:
> Have yall been before? :0
> *


  

 we hope to someday.


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by louies90_@Jun 12 2009, 11:33 AM~14170678
> *
> 
> we hope to someday.
> *


Its a good show. went 07 and 08. I also will be there this years, next and and so on. really good show.


----------



## Born 2 Die




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

wtf?


----------



## 19jaquez84

quote=Born 2 Die,Jun 12 2009, 05:45 PM~14175408]








[/quote]
:0 dam she look good


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 12 2009, 05:45 PM~14175408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shes a thick one :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Jun 2 2009, 05:55 PM~14075571
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My buddy Big Tony from Manteca :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT RIDE IS SICK!!!


----------



## RegalLimited82




----------



## cybercholo




----------



## 817Lowrider

hella pimp. I cant wait to do my bike up.


----------



## elspock84

got another one for my collection


----------



## louies90

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 12 2009, 07:45 PM~14175408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: holy fucking over stuffed torta batman!


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 12 2009, 07:45 PM~14175408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

@ SOCIOS 09 car show!!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf




----------



## chicanolegacysf




----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA

coming soon..........................26"


----------



## chris2low

pretty much what im looking for love this bike


----------



## lowlife-biker

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 12 2009, 06:45 PM~14175408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2009, 08:36 PM~14278425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon..........................26"
> *


ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## sureñosbluez




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jun 17 2009, 02:14 PM~14218960
> *got another one for my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


here it is now after adding some fireball flake redoin the seat and adding new handel bars 
:biggrin:


----------



## G~MoneyCustoms

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 12 2009, 06:45 PM~14175408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont wash dat seet iwana get a good sniff


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 5 2009, 03:57 PM~14386627
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: i love thick chicks


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 5 2009, 03:58 PM~14386635
> *:biggrin: i love thick chicks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

this is my 1980 beach cruiser 
























this pics are all from last year. i need to take some more updated ones.


----------



## IIMPALAA

still missing several pieces......................coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA

IIMPALAA, Island Stylin'

need a chain guard asap....................lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 8 2009, 05:58 PM~14416209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still missing several pieces......................coming soon. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BombaAussieStyle

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 8 2009, 05:58 PM~14416209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still missing several pieces......................coming soon. :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool


----------



## Born 2 Die

shes up for sale im talking about the bike got murals on the chain guard and has a few new stuff im asking 400


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jul 8 2009, 10:34 PM~14420189
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes up for sale im talking about the bike got murals on the chain guard and has a few new stuff im asking 400
> *


ship her my way...... oh wait ur talking bout the bike


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 8 2009, 06:58 PM~14416209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still missing several pieces......................coming soon. :biggrin:
> *


  NICE PAINT JOB


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 8 2009, 06:58 PM~14416209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still missing several pieces......................coming soon. :biggrin:
> *


why didnt you weld the bottom part???????


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## madrigalkustoms

new pic of my beach cruiser.


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 12 2009, 10:58 PM~14452940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Carlos....


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 12 2009, 09:58 PM~14452940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 12 2009, 08:58 PM~14452940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pattern out the chain guard


----------



## 310low'n'slow

flake and pattern work done like 2 months ago .....time for re chroming :biggrin:


----------



## DVS

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Jul 18 2009, 03:47 PM~14513240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flake and pattern work done like 2 months ago .....time for re chroming  :biggrin:
> *


Nice frame. I have one of the original Dyna cruisers but I really like this frame. :thumbsup:


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Jul 18 2009, 06:47 PM~14513240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flake and pattern work done like 2 months ago .....time for re chroming  :biggrin:
> *


 NICE....


----------



## 310low'n'slow

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 12 2009, 08:58 PM~14452940
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really like the look on this frame


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## AZ-GTIMER

REPPIN THE " GOODTIMES " FAMILIA


----------



## Danilo los Santos

> _Originally posted by 310low'n'slow_@Jul 18 2009, 08:47 PM~14513240
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flake and pattern work done like 2 months ago .....time for re chroming  :biggrin:
> *


nice!


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## 817Lowrider

Nice pics


----------



## PHXKSTM

26" frame


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

LOOK OUT 26' COMING OUT THIS YEAR. 
VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE.
:biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA

5TTT


----------



## daddy o

Just the frame


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

> _Originally posted by daddy o_@Aug 1 2009, 12:35 PM~14646889
> *Just the frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks tight   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## lowrod

> _Originally posted by Born 2 Die_@Jun 12 2009, 09:45 PM~14175408
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thick 26's & thick chicks...that's my style :thumbsup: ; BTW, DAMN BABY DON'T BEND LIKE THAT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bones8808

any 26" frames fo sale


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## BASH3R

> [/quote
> :tongue:


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jul 5 2009, 05:58 PM~14386635
> *:biggrin: i love FATchicks
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lowridersfinest

> _Originally posted by Badass93_@May 27 2009, 12:43 AM~14010302
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THIS STILL ELITE


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## chicanolegacysf

SLM @ da stick, in frisco!


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## JP MAJESTICS

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:28 PM~11563775
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


you still got your bike???


----------



## big9er




----------



## El Volo

Anybody have any 26-inch lowriding trike pics? :dunno:

I know Xzibit used to ride one on stage for Dr. Dre's "Up In Smoke" concert years ago.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 11 2009, 02:45 PM~14737216
> *Anybody have any 26-inch lowriding trike pics?  :dunno:
> 
> I know Xzibit used to ride one on stage for Dr. Dre's "Up In Smoke" concert years ago.
> *


heres mine im redoin it adding new paint and polishing all the old parts 
i think this winter ill get new forks and sissy bar. :biggrin:


----------



## El Volo

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 11 2009, 02:12 PM~14738020
> *heres mine im redoin it adding new paint and polishing all the old parts
> i think this winter ill get new forks and sissy bar.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: That's badass... I look forward to seeing more pics after you do the re-do.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by El Volo_@Aug 11 2009, 05:45 PM~14739039
> *:cheesy:  That's badass... I look forward to seeing more pics after you do the re-do.
> *


Thanks bro i built this bike 8 yrs ago and its been stashed for the last 6. So i think its time to redo it lot of trikes out here in waukegan where im from that need a wake up call and i think im there alarm clock


----------



## beebettyboop




----------



## Copernicus

TTT


----------



## Copernicus

Has anyone ever cut the downtube out of a 26? I just cut mine out and now the bike flexes like crazy and I'm afraid it sill fuck up my bodywork. Any ideas?


----------



## MEXICA

im working om mine all og 1938 schwinn 26 :0 with accesories :biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

for sale









$100 shipped


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Copernicus_@Aug 27 2009, 11:01 AM~14897429
> *Has anyone ever cut the downtube out of a 26? I just cut mine out and now the bike flexes like crazy and I'm afraid it sill fuck up my bodywork. Any ideas?
> *


well that was a stupid move huh? :uh:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i105/gum...ikeparts011.jpg

STILL NOT DONE JUST FINISHED CHROMING PARTS 
GETTING IT WELDED RIGHT NOW.
HOPE TO BE FINISH BY NEXT YEAR.
:biggrin:


----------



## ATL LOW LOW

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Aug 27 2009, 03:02 PM~14900634
> *well that was a stupid move huh?  :uh:
> *


It might flex but what this jackass doesn't realize is that he's about 90 lbs soaking wet and the frame is bigger than he is. It shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by ATL LOW LOW_@Aug 29 2009, 12:44 AM~14917288
> *It might flex but what this jackass doesn't realize is that he's about 90 lbs soaking wet and the frame is bigger than he is. It shouldn't be a problem.
> *


If I was u I would make some kind of design that would connect the bottom bracket to where the down tube use to be. Just to make it a lil more rigid.


----------



## elspock84




----------



## cybercholo




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Sep 4 2009, 11:14 AM~14980810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


train's coming


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Sep 4 2009, 01:14 PM~14980810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you need some fenders bro


----------



## 817Lowrider

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, BeerBringer
My kind of homeboy


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 11:18 AM~14980839
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, BeerBringer
> My kind of homeboy
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

a 26" that i painted


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 4 2009, 03:56 PM~14983340
> *a 26" that i painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS THAT ONE URS?


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Sep 4 2009, 08:02 PM~14985116
> *IS THAT ONE URS?
> *



NOPE


----------



## sureñosbluez

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 4 2009, 04:56 PM~14983340
> *a 26" that i painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Nov 18 2008, 10:57 AM~12190669
> *heres a bike me and my brother built 5yrs ago its in his garage now all scratched and dusty waiting for a come back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ay shyt... mira que chulos!!! :biggrin: my homies.


----------



## It's Johnny




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## bigblockthing

my 26...


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by bigblockthing_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15145541
> *my 26...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Im not really feeling this one.


----------



## slickpanther




----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 27 2009, 08:29 AM~15198008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice.............


----------



## Cut N 3's

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 4 2009, 05:56 PM~14983340
> *a 26" that i painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like the tank on this bike


----------



## PurpleLicious

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 26 2009, 11:42 PM~15196783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



clean! I like it


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 27 2009, 08:44 AM~15198290
> *nice.............
> *


 Thanks to see more pics, click on the first two links in my signature


----------



## bigblockthing

its supposed to be more rat rod style and its going to a tattoo shop...the frame isnt just a standard china stretch frame like everyone else seems to be using..but lots of people like the style around here


----------



## It's Johnny

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 20 2009, 07:07 PM~15135782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BEST OF BOTH WORLD's


----------



## Born 2 Die

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 26 2009, 10:42 PM~15196783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PATTERN THE CHAIN GUARD AND THAT WOULD SET IT OFF.....HOW MUCH DOES A PAINT JOB LIKE THAT RUNS WITH THESE PEOPLE CUZ I HAVE A RADICAL FRAME I MIGHT WANNA DU SOMETHING TO IT U KNOW   :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

At the LO-LYSTICS car show 09'














1st place 26"


----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## elspock84




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 29 2009, 01:21 PM~15217956
> *DAMMMM THAT IS 1 REAL SICK BIKE !!!!!!</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by D-ice69_@Sep 29 2009, 11:40 PM~15225544
> *DAMMMM THAT IS 1 REAL SICK BIKE  !!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanx homie


----------



## 68 CHEVY

i got some 26 inch cruiser springer forks for sale or trade for 20 inch parts pm me


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

I HAVE A 26IN. IM WORKING ON I GOT FENDERS FOR IT. BUT THE BACK FENDER
WON'T GO IN ITS PLACE WHERE ITS SUPPOSE TO SCREW. DO I GET 24IN. FENDERS, WOULD IT WORK.  
HELP.!?


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Sep 29 2009, 10:04 PM~15223705
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this bike. but I dont like that it was not capped off under the tank.


----------



## cybercholo

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Oct 5 2009, 08:31 PM~15278517
> *I HAVE A 26IN. IM WORKING ON I GOT FENDERS FOR IT. BUT THE BACK FENDER
> WON'T GO IN ITS PLACE WHERE ITS SUPPOSE TO SCREW. DO I GET 24IN. FENDERS, WOULD IT WORK.
> HELP.!?
> *


Pics will help. what kind of fenders are they?


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i105/gum.../IMG00403-2.jpg

THE TOP ARROW IS WHERE MY FENDER STOPS. AND THE BOTTOM ARROW
IS WHERE ITS SUPPOSE TO SCREW IN.
HELP.!? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Oct 6 2009, 11:27 PM~15288660
> *http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i105/gum.../IMG00403-2.jpg
> 
> THE TOP ARROW IS WHERE MY FENDER STOPS. AND THE BOTTOM ARROW
> IS WHERE ITS SUPPOSE TO SCREW IN.
> HELP.!?  :0
> *


does your fenders have groves to fit?


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## cybercholo

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Oct 6 2009, 08:27 PM~15288660
> *http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i105/gum.../IMG00403-2.jpg
> 
> THE TOP ARROW IS WHERE MY FENDER STOPS. AND THE BOTTOM ARROW
> IS WHERE ITS SUPPOSE TO SCREW IN.
> HELP.!?  :0
> *


Looks like the fender is short. Sometimes fenders don't have the part to screw in where the top arrow is, but they should screw in where the bottom arrow is.


----------



## Stilo-G

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Oct 6 2009, 08:27 PM~15288660
> *http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i105/gum.../IMG00403-2.jpg
> 
> THE TOP ARROW IS WHERE MY FENDER STOPS. AND THE BOTTOM ARROW
> IS WHERE ITS SUPPOSE TO SCREW IN.
> HELP.!?  :0
> *


slip on the fender first and then slip on th wheel


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Oct 7 2009, 11:20 AM~15292714
> *slip on the fender first and then slip on th wheel
> *


  :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

IVE TRIED PUTTING THE FENDER FIRST THEN THE TIRE. BUT THE FENDER IS TO FAT AND IT WN'T FIT. IL SEE WHAT I CAN DO. THANX FOR YOUR GUYSES HELP. 
:biggrin:


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Capone-Designs_@Sep 16 2008, 11:27 AM~11616214
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this mofo is real clean!


----------



## sittingonchrome602

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu351/s...602/day2049.jpg


----------



## sittingonchrome602

http://i663.photobucket.com/albums/uu351/s...602/day2049.jpg


----------



## snyper99

how much does one of those 26" stretched frames cost?

I also need some spring forks(straight) for my beach cruiser along with some 72 spoke or 144 spoke rims(i prefer these parts to be used but still in decent shape)if anyone has some send me a pm


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Oct 10 2009, 10:42 PM~15322024
> *
> *


use the image code.


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## sittingonchrome602

Thanks for the info kool aid man


----------



## sic713

:0


----------



## snyper99

which style frame looks better? #1 or #2? The only difference i can see is the lower bar.Number 2 looks more like a traditional lowrider frame.

1.)Micargi Mustang GTS frame





















2.)Firmstrong Urban Deluxe frame


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by snyper99_@Oct 11 2009, 04:25 PM~15325840
> *which style frame looks better? #1 or #2?  The only difference i can see is the lower bar.Number 2 looks more like a traditional lowrider frame.
> 
> 1.)Micargi Mustang GTS frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.)Firmstrong Urban Deluxe frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I would go with the first one. the style is very simple so can easily be customized in many different ways.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by CaliLifeStyle_@Oct 7 2009, 03:41 PM~15295461
> *IVE TRIED PUTTING THE FENDER FIRST THEN THE TIRE. BUT THE FENDER IS TO FAT AND IT WN'T FIT. IL SEE WHAT I CAN DO. THANX FOR YOUR GUYSES HELP.
> :biggrin:
> *


All you have to do is put about 5 washers on each side of the axle like this. Without washers theres no way my fender would fit without getting crushed.


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 03:41 PM~15325331
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all i like to do is build 26in frames and in my eyes this is one of the best ones ever built. good job sic! this bitch shouldve competed in vegas. this last paint job was my fav of all da 85thousand paint jobs you gave it :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 11 2009, 05:54 PM~15326517
> *all i like to do is build 26in frames and in my eyes this is one of the best ones ever built. good job sic! this bitch shouldve competed in vegas. this last paint job was my fav of all da 85thousand paint jobs you gave it  :biggrin:
> *


ill never take it to vegas.. i actually miss riding this bitch..
its in peices right now.. i stripped all the paint off.. 

goin to re do it but havent decieded how...


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 09:31 PM~15328264
> *ill never take it to vegas.. i actually miss riding this bitch..
> its in peices right now.. i stripped all the paint off..
> 
> goin to re do it  but havent decieded how...
> *


y wouldnt you take it??????


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 04:41 PM~15325331
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## snyper99

T T T


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Oct 12 2009, 04:50 PM~15334750
> *y wouldnt you take it??????
> *


just wouldnt.. ill rather take my car..


----------



## snyper99

TTT


----------



## cybercholo

> _Originally posted by bigblockthing_@Sep 21 2009, 05:22 PM~15145541
> *my 26...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those forks are ill.


----------



## cybercholo




----------



## snyper99




----------



## bigblockthing

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Apr 27 2009, 11:39 PM~13712412
> *CHECK OUT RATRODBIKES.COM  COOL SHIT ON THER
> *



i know its late but definitely hit up ratrodbikes.com

theres a build up of my 26 on there

and that fork is from a 40s roadmaster..its called a shockmaster and is a suspension fork


----------



## cybercholo

> _Originally posted by bigblockthing_@Oct 20 2009, 08:41 PM~15418753
> *i know its late but definitely hit up ratrodbikes.com
> 
> theres a build up of my 26 on there
> 
> and that fork is from a 40s roadmaster..its called a shockmaster and is a suspension fork
> *


Recently signed up. saw your bike on there. Cool shit.


----------



## D-ice69

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Oct 11 2009, 05:41 PM~15325331
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMMM THAT'S SICK super nice work homie !!!!  :0 :wow: :wow:  :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigblockthing

thanks for the love homie..whats your name on the rrb forum?

..if i can get another one of these forks the plan is to remove the coil springs and replace with air cylinders...im trying to design a 26 that will lay frame right now but still have a nice cruising height


----------



## cybercholo

> _Originally posted by bigblockthing_@Oct 21 2009, 11:26 AM~15423554
> *thanks for the love homie..whats your name on the rrb forum?
> 
> ..if i can get another one of these forks the plan is to remove the coil springs and replace with air cylinders...im trying to design a 26 that will lay frame right now but still have a nice cruising height
> *


The name is cybercholo like every forum I sign up on. Working on a 49 DX pictured here with my junker parts.


----------



## PHXKSTM

just waiting on some brown thick bricks then tear down and redo


----------



## lowdhotchkiss

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Sep 4 2009, 03:56 PM~14983340
> *a 26" that i painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work


----------



## adib_repteis




----------



## Danilo los Santos

> _Originally posted by adib_repteis_@Oct 22 2009, 04:31 PM~15435143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



enche o pneu pra tirar pelo menos neh!!
hahahaha

ta loca a bike mano pelo menos de longe,só falta terminar hein!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 21 2009, 09:30 PM~15428255
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just waiting on some brown thick bricks then tear down and redo
> *


 :0 i want that sprocket!


----------



## bigblockthing

ive got two of those sprockets if youre tryin to get one..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by bigblockthing_@Oct 24 2009, 02:39 PM~15454650
> *ive got two of those sprockets if youre tryin to get one..
> *


same size as that one? how many teeth?


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 24 2009, 03:09 PM~15455453
> *same size as that one?  how many teeth?
> *



65 tooth sprocket. couldn't you just cad one in. it came off the 70's Schwinn exercise sprocket


----------



## adib_repteis

> _Originally posted by Danilo los Santos_@Oct 24 2009, 01:37 PM~15453739
> *enche o pneu pra tirar pelo menos neh!!
> hahahaha
> 
> ta loca a bike mano pelo menos de longe,só falta terminar hein!!
> *


AHUAHUHAUHUAUHAUHAUH se zoa hein
UHAHAU ta foda!


----------



## elspock84

1966 26in schwinn female frame 50$w/shippin 


























ANOTHER 26IN FEMALE FRAME DONT KNOW WHAT BRAND OR DA YR SO YAW CAN HAVE IT FOR 40 BUCKS WIT SHIPPING OBO.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Oct 25 2009, 08:32 AM~15459458
> *65 tooth sprocket.    couldn't you just cad one in.  it came off the 70's Schwinn exercise sprocket
> *


yes i could, and thats what i want to do, but i always like to have a solid example in front of me, to make sure that i can reproduce an exact version


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by bigblockthing_@Oct 24 2009, 12:39 PM~15454650
> *ive got two of those sprockets if youre tryin to get one..
> *


How much are you selling them for? I bet that bike is FAST! I would put that on a bmx bike... but then again, I wonder how it would look :dunno:


----------



## slickpanther

Then again, that shit wouldn't even fit. It would be cool if it did.


----------



## THUGGNASTY

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: 









http://www.downbikes.com/bikes.html


----------



## snyper99

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Oct 27 2009, 08:57 PM~15486820
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.downbikes.com/bikes.html
> *


----------



## snyper99

MORE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68 CHEVY

anybody got anything 26 in for sale or trade pm me


----------



## adib_repteis

TTT

peace to all homies


----------



## Fleetangel

ANY 26 TRIKES????


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## 68 CHEVY

i got a couple beach cruizers im workin on heres a pic or two of some my projects


----------



## Chucks

> _Originally posted by sittingonchrome602_@Oct 11 2009, 11:01 AM~15323851
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68 CHEVY

anybody got 26 in parts i am willin to trade a whole 20 lowrider bike just for some 26 in parts:mainly a twisted steering wheel, twisted fender braces, twisted handle bars and some 26in 144's get that a whole lowrider bike for them parts or other parts pm me for pics


----------



## 68 CHEVY

whats good


----------



## 68 CHEVY

what u think twisted dreams is commin along with 72 twisted spokes


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 28 2009, 10:47 AM~15805286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what u think twisted dreams is commin along with 72 twisted spokes
> *


WANNA SELL EM???


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 28 2009, 06:07 PM~15807277
> *WANNA SELL EM???
> *


everything is for sale for the right price get at me


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 23 2009, 09:36 PM~14278425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coming soon..........................26"
> *


any updates


----------



## 68 CHEVY

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jul 8 2009, 06:58 PM~14416209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still missing several pieces......................coming soon. :biggrin:
> *


never mind ma bad nice bike


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by 68 CHEVY_@Nov 28 2009, 10:38 PM~15809882
> *everything is for sale for the right price get at me
> *


PM ME A PRICE N HOW MANY DO U HAVE?


----------



## Fleetangel

HERE U GO PPL!
GREEEN ENVY
OWNER: DAVID CERVANTES

~BEFORE~

















~AFTER~


----------



## David Cervantes

tham thats a BADDASSSSSSSSSSS BIKE WISH I HAD ONE??? WAIT I DO LOLLOL :x: :x: :x:


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 29 2009, 04:40 PM~15814389
> *tham thats a BADDASSSSSSSSSSS BIKE WISH I HAD ONE??? WAIT I DO LOLLOL :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Nov 30 2009, 04:40 PM~15824762
> *
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Martian

....its gettin there


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 23 2009, 05:31 PM~16070984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....its gettin there
> *



LOOKING AT THE BODY LINES..................I'm thinking orange :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 25 2009, 01:10 AM~16085081
> *LOOKING AT THE BODY LINES..................I'm thinking orange :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 25 2009, 02:10 AM~16085081
> *LOOKING AT THE BODY LINES..................I'm thinking orange :biggrin:
> *


yeah a burnt orange


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 25 2009, 03:10 AM~16085081
> *LOOKING AT THE BODY LINES..................I'm thinking orange :biggrin:
> *


a little bit of tangelo mixed with some candy :biggrin:


----------



## Choppercabra




----------



## David Cervantes

:biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 01:20 AM~15810589
> *HERE U GO PPL!
> GREEEN ENVY
> OWNER: DAVID CERVANTES
> 
> ~BEFORE~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~AFTER~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAM THAT LOOKS NICE!! REMINDS ME OF MY TRIKE


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 27 2009, 06:46 PM~16104434
> *DAM THAT LOOKS NICE!! REMINDS ME OF MY TRIKE
> *


APRITIATE THE FEED BAKE!! GRASIAS


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 27 2009, 10:37 PM~16106936
> *APRITIATE THE FEED BAKE!! GRASIAS
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Dec 27 2009, 11:37 PM~16106936
> *APRITIATE THE FEED BAKE!! GRASIAS
> *


NO PROBLEM YOUR TRIKES CLEAN


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Dec 29 2009, 12:28 AM~16118672
> *NO PROBLEM YOUR TRIKES CLEAN
> *


 GRASIAS :h5:


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 23 2009, 06:31 PM~16070984
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....its gettin there
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf

chillin @ FRISCOS FINEST c.c. toy drive!


----------



## Danilo los Santos

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 29 2009, 08:04 PM~16124450
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## big9er

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 29 2009, 06:35 PM~16126716
> *chillin @ FRISCOS FINEST c.c. toy drive!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Dec 30 2009, 01:47 PM~16134755
> *looking good homie :thumbsup:
> *



orale, wassup bro how you been?


----------



## David Cervantes

:0


> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 31 2009, 12:34 AM~16142217
> *orale, wassup bro how you been?
> *


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## sittingonchrome602

My O My


----------



## sittingonchrome602




----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 29 2009, 12:20 AM~15810589
> *HERE U GO PPL!
> GREEEN ENVY
> OWNER: DAVID CERVANTES
> 
> ~BEFORE~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~AFTER~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## Martian




----------



## socios b.c. prez

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 9 2010, 03:21 PM~16237728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Jan 3 2010, 07:05 PM~16172724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did she really tatoo her stripper name on her stomach :loco:


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 9 2010, 04:58 PM~16238415
> *did she really tatoo her stripper name on her stomach  :loco:
> *


airbrush


----------



## PHXKSTM

any opinions on wither i should mount 1.75's or 2.125 tires on this cruiser


before with 2.125's









and the girls frame with the 1.75's


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 10 2010, 06:24 AM~16243080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any opinions on wither i should mount 1.75's or 2.125 tires on this cruiser
> before with 2.125's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the girls frame with the 1.75's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


5.20's :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Jan 10 2010, 08:24 AM~16243080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any opinions on wither i should mount 1.75's or 2.125 tires on this cruiser
> before with 2.125's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the girls frame with the 1.75's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


2.125


----------



## 817Lowrider

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 9 2010, 04:21 PM~16237728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this frame. just wish the tank was capped underneath.


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 08:20 PM~16247516
> *I like this frame. just wish the tank was capped underneath.
> *


IT WILL BE.... I'VE GOT PLANS FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## sittingonchrome602

:biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## JUSTDEEZ

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 12 2010, 12:52 AM~16263235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a set of molded fenders and smaller bars would make this sucka bad


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 12 2010, 12:52 AM~16263235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bitch looks nice


----------



## haro amado




----------



## JAMES843




----------



## lowrider-420

I really like the frame ...and nice paint, really clean


----------



## bike

HERES MINE still working on it needs new rims n paint job
http://www.youtube.com/user/225344#p/a/f/2/7wxLXoVLVqc


----------



## lowrider-420




----------



## big9er

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 30 2009, 11:34 PM~16142217
> *orale, wassup bro how you been?
> *


just chillin bro.been working alot no time for nothing.


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 9 2010, 03:21 PM~16237728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats real clean bro!


----------



## 916_king




----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 25 2010, 05:48 PM~16408448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





NICE FRAME LOOKING GOOD BRO!


----------



## JAMES843

I TOOK MY BIKE TO THE SHOW THIS PAST WEEKEND AND TOOK 1S PLACE I CANT BELIEVE IT OUT OF ALL THE BIKES I GOT 1S PLACE THERE WAS 2 HOLE BIKES THERE LOL!


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Jan 25 2010, 08:11 PM~16408709
> *thats real clean bro!
> *


THANKS....


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 25 2010, 07:48 PM~16408448
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ANOTHER ONE I'M DOIN FOR A CLUB MEMBER......


----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## lowrider-420




----------



## Stilo-G

RIP


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## Danilo los Santos

my bike from São Paulo - Brasil


----------



## 67 hollywood

i got some 26" all twisted spoked wheels for sale they are s dmurf blue but can repaint them first $100 takes em let me know i do have pics


----------



## 67 hollywood

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Feb 16 2010, 06:29 PM~16632672
> *i got some 26" all twisted spoked wheels for sale they are s dmurf blue but can repaint them first $100 takes em let me know i do have pics
> *


pix of the wheels








pix of my ride


----------



## hnicustoms

i love those wheels....if u ever want to sell them ..holla :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms

my 26''.......still workin on it...


----------



## elspock84

i will be tearing this one down this yr. cruised pretty much stock for the last 2 yrs.


----------



## hnicustoms

good luck on tha tear-down :thumbsup:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 9 2010, 02:21 PM~16237728
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Feb 17 2010, 10:11 PM~16646137
> *good luck on tha tear-down :thumbsup:
> *


thanks ill keep yaw posted


----------



## HNIC's LADY

~*~Luvvvvin That Blue Cruiser Baby~*~ 

Keep It Up!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## HNIC's LADY

COOL TANDEM.....  uffin:


----------



## HNIC's LADY

Cant wait until this project is finished.....still a while to go!!!!
:biggrin:  

We'll get there though!!! :biggrin: 

and when we do...... :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## David Cervantes

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 1 2010, 08:31 PM~16765879
> *ttt
> *


----------



## elspock84

finally after 3yrs of begining this cruiser i will finally finish it. will make its debut at the lowrider show in chicago


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Mar 1 2010, 11:45 PM~16768641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN BRO I LIKE UR THREE WHEELER ALOT.


----------



## David Cervantes

thank u for the feed back .i pretiat it homie. GT 4 life :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

just picked this up 54 corvette schwinn


----------



## tnigs213

im looking to trade some bike parts for a 26 inch twisted fork, pm me


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 1 2010, 11:05 PM~16767257
> *finally after 3yrs of begining this cruiser i will finally finish it. will make its debut at the lowrider show in chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


frame work pretty much done now. :biggrin:


----------



## 67 hollywood

o shit


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 5 2010, 12:16 AM~16802204
> *just picked this up 54 corvette schwinn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


finally got some warm weather so i put some parts on the bike. hope yaw like it bitch rides good :biggrin:. i wasnt able to get the old fender off the orginal fork and i didnt feel like bring out my cut off tool i just wanted to ride. slapped on an old ass bannana seat i had wit a rusty ass sissy bar, old twisted pedals, 60's schwinn handle bars wit grips and my old chain steering wheel that i broke 8yrs ago.


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

:thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 16 2010, 10:56 PM~16912305
> *frame work pretty much done now.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 uffin: CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WHEN IT'S DONE..... :wow:  NICE TANK


----------



## 67 hollywood

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 18 2010, 07:33 PM~16931511
> *finally got some warm weather so  i put some parts on the bike.  hope yaw like it bitch rides good  :biggrin:. i wasnt able to get the old fender off the orginal fork and i didnt feel like bring out my cut off tool i just wanted to ride. slapped on an old ass bannana seat i had wit a rusty ass sissy bar, old twisted pedals, 60's schwinn handle bars wit grips and my old chain steering wheel that i broke 8yrs ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wanna sell me those wheels or trade for something


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 67 hollywood_@Mar 19 2010, 11:42 AM~16937259
> *wanna sell me those wheels or trade for something
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## YDHY




----------



## CapnCwby1969

This is my 26" Schwinn, I got it for my Birthday in '09, I love riding this!


----------



## Fleetangel

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Feb 17 2010, 08:45 PM~16645712
> *i will be tearing this one down this yr. cruised pretty much stock for the last 2 yrs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


PRICE?


----------



## CapnCwby1969

You all have really beautiful bikes! It is something to be very proud of! I know that I am proud of mine, although they pale in comparison to yours I cant wait to get started on my 1974 AMF Trike! Thanks for the inspiration!

ALRATOZ!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE

> _Originally posted by CapnCwby1969_@Mar 20 2010, 11:14 PM~16950308
> *This is my 26" Schwinn, I got it for my Birthday in '09, I love riding this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow! who made those spokes?


----------



## HOMER PIMPS0N

:biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Mar 21 2010, 02:26 AM~16950372
> *wow! who made those spokes?
> *


WOW....I LOVE THESE 2.....I WOULD COP A PAIR :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Mar 21 2010, 01:19 AM~16950330
> *PRICE?
> *


not 4 sale


----------



## hnicustoms

:wow:  ANY MORE 26'S :wow: :wow:


----------



## lesstime

> _Originally posted by CapnCwby1969_@Mar 21 2010, 12:14 AM~16950308
> *This is my 26" Schwinn, I got it for my Birthday in '09, I love riding this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember a guy at a bay area show that had like two bikes there he had the same style spokes and i asked him he said he mde them on both bikes and asked if he chould make me a set he said yeah and gave me his card and i tryed to call him like a week or two after and the number no longer worked tryed his website and it was taken down if i remember right one of the bikes looked like a skelton 24 or 26 in the othere bike i dont member as much 
i know his last name was hernandez and he from the south


----------



## serg1950




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by serg1950_@Mar 23 2010, 11:56 PM~16981563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE BARS..... :wow:


----------



## PHXKSTM

> _Originally posted by serg1950_@Mar 23 2010, 09:56 PM~16981563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




very nice


----------



## 1LOW97ASTRO

:wow:


> _Originally posted by ESE JAVIER_@Sep 6 2008, 07:59 AM~11534032
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

NICE....   :wow:


----------



## YDHY

> _Originally posted by YDHY_@Mar 20 2010, 10:29 PM~16949604
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


has anybody seen a headlight like this its prewar i think it may be a schwinn challenger b.f.goodrich


----------



## serg1950

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Mar 23 2010, 10:10 PM~16981788
> *very nice
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY CREW

T T T :thumbsup: dope topic


----------



## eastside1989

> _Originally posted by CADDY CREW_@Mar 25 2010, 08:47 AM~16994944
> *T T T :thumbsup: dope topic
> *


X2.... :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## devillan

heres mine im building


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## devillan

^^^ :thumbsup: i cant wait to repaint mine.im going with root beer brown to match the truck it goes in the back of.


----------



## Martian

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 28 2008, 09:02 PM~11999058
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy: niiiiiice


----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## AZ-GTIMER

*FOR SALE 800.00 GOT'S TO GO....................GT*


----------



## Latino66

> _Originally posted by YDHY_@Mar 23 2010, 10:40 PM~16982189
> *has anybody seen a headlight like this its prewar i think it may be a schwinn challenger b.f.goodrich
> *


a headlight? man I can barely see the bike...lol..


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## GM RIDER

Anybody know why my Schwinn springer forks dont fit my cruiser? I bought them on ebay for a 26 inch cruiser and they told me they were universal for ALL Scwinn beach cruisers. :banghead: :dunno:


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 13 2010, 08:20 PM~17183318
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :werd:


----------



## madrigalkustoms

building this one. for relay for life watsonville.


----------



## hnicustoms

..........MY DAILY :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

........SOME MORE........................ :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 5 2010, 09:17 PM~17403713
> *ttt
> *


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 4 2010, 03:37 PM~17390222
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........SOME MORE........................ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 4 2010, 05:33 PM~17390174
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..........MY DAILY :biggrin:
> *


where did you get the head set at?


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@May 10 2010, 01:02 AM~17439868
> *
> *


..........THANX HOMIE..


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 10 2010, 07:41 PM~17446802
> *where did you get the head set at?
> *


...
.........IT'S A FIRE BIKES COFFIN SPIDER WEB....BILLIT....ONLY FEW MADE....FROM AMSTERDAM... :biggrin:  THAY DONT MAKE THEM ANY MORE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID




----------



## hnicustoms

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 10 2010, 08:11 PM~17447767
> *...
> .........IT'S A FIRE BIKES COFFIN SPIDER WEB....BILLIT....ONLY FEW MADE....FROM AMSTERDAM... :biggrin:   THAY DONT MAKE THEM ANY MORE :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


i want it 
sell it to me :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes




----------



## boxer1717




----------



## hnicustoms

.........SOME NEW UP DATES... :biggrin: I SPRAYED A FLEXABLE WHITE PAINT ON A OLD SCHWINN MESANGER SEAT...  AND PUT ON AN ASS HOLE MOTOR CYCLE MIRROR..AND PAINTED THA BACK WHITE ON THA MIRROR... :biggrin: AND SKULLS ON THA ENDS OF A REG.WHITE GRIPS :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

............ :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

......................... :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms

.........................


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@May 10 2010, 09:16 PM~17447835
> *i want it
> sell it to me  :biggrin:
> *


...........MAYBE IN THA LONG RUN....LET ME INJOY IT 1ST :biggrin: ILL KEEP U POSTED...I ANT GOIN NO WERE


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@May 11 2010, 01:01 PM~17454742
> *...........MAYBE IN THA LONG RUN....LET ME INJOY IT 1ST :biggrin: ILL KEEP U POSTED...I ANT GOIN NO WERE
> *


all right cool :biggrin:


----------



## IIMPALAA

MR CATOONS


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jun 25 2010, 05:49 AM~17883611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Jun 25 2010, 07:35 AM~17883751
> *:boink:  :boink:  :naughty:
> *


X2 :h5:


----------



## Martian




----------



## schwinn26

Here is my mid 60's Schwinn "Lemon Squeeze" ( :0 FOR SALE)


----------



## JAMES843

look to trade 4 a 26" trike


----------



## grand prix78

for sale or trade


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dark angel

Here is my 26th


----------



## Dark angel

Here is my 26 inch at the LRM 2010 show in Denver, Co


----------



## hnicustoms

alot of sick bike homie's uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> a 26" that i painted


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## infamous outkast

heres mines


----------



## thomas67442




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## Danilo los Santos

MAGRELA'S BIKE CLUB FROM SÃO PAULO-BRASIL


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by Danilo los Santos_@Oct 25 2010, 04:59 PM~18904914
> *MAGRELA'S BIKE CLUB FROM SÃO PAULO-BRASIL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by syked1_@Feb 1 2009, 04:16 PM~12875046
> *heres a 26" im workin on that will be another daily for me. Its a 26" "Universal" frame from Czecheslovakia (spelling?)  that takes a 3pc crank set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hey man you got that purple lil miss in the background still?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2010, 08:14 AM~18911501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  I like this color.


----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by STOCKTON CUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2010, 09:14 AM~18911501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THIS ONE IS FUCKING BADASS :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL




----------



## syked1

> _Originally posted by DVNPORT_@Oct 25 2010, 08:55 PM~18906043
> *hey man you got that purple lil miss in the background still?
> *


its not a lil miss bro, its a 24" hollywood - you sure yours isnt a lil chik or slik chik ???


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 27 2010, 06:45 AM~18920849
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I was never really into these, but yours is just bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Oct 27 2010, 12:38 PM~18922466
> *I was never really into these, but yours is just bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


Thank you


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 25 2010, 08:56 AM~18901702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one fuckin bad ass


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Martian




----------



## HOTSHOT956

> _Originally posted by 19jaquez84_@Oct 27 2010, 11:38 AM~18922466
> *I was never really into these, but yours is just bad ass :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## modelcarbuilder

i judt finished this like 20 minutes ago.....


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Nov 2 2010, 10:27 PM~18972379
> *i judt finished this like 20 minutes ago.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 2 2010, 02:57 PM~18969051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukin bad ass i like them colors....n that hyna lol


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 12 2010, 06:23 PM~19054853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks cool. stereo system next??? :thumbsup:


----------



## brownie_602

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@Nov 12 2010, 06:23 PM~19054853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are u guna see u soon in downtown phx riding people around lol jk


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Nov 16 2010, 07:44 AM~19080573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Groc006

Anyone Selling one of these 26" Limo Bikes PM me uffin:


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## ra8dernation




----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by ra8dernation_@Nov 27 2010, 03:36 PM~19175896
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KABEL

:nicoderm:


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## sic kustoms




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Oct 25 2010, 11:56 AM~18901702
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is what i want to build..any ideas on what bike i should start with. i new to the whole bike thing


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Dec 13 2010, 01:26 AM~19313170
> *this is what i want to build..any ideas on what bike i should start with. i new to the whole bike thing
> *


http://www.fnrco.com/catalog/item.php?id=6...d=5&subCatId=16


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 13 2010, 01:39 AM~19313213
> *http://www.fnrco.com/catalog/item.php?id=6...d=5&subCatId=16
> *


hit up lesstime for a good price 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=54401


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Dec 13 2010, 03:41 AM~19313226
> *hit up lesstime for a good price
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=54401
> *


thanks i just hit them up....


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

some bad ass bikes on here


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

and ass :biggrin:


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2010, 07:36 AM~19383043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2010, 05:36 AM~19383043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## BigMandoAZ

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2010, 05:34 AM~19383040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


badass paint!


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## lilmikew86

woodland show 2010 no chippin or stallin,hoppin 53 inches


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by BigMandoAZ_@Dec 21 2010, 08:10 PM~19388386
> *badass paint!
> *


THANKS....................25TH STREET RIDERS OWN PAINT WIZARD.


----------



## HYDRO 64

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 21 2010, 05:34 AM~19383040
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Bro.....


----------



## IIMPALAA

Pictures by MaTThew


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## el peyotero

heres one ive been working on. Hand made wood and hand blown glass accents. The wood bullet lights are fully functional with LED and the glass ball in the tank has led lights inside with a hidden switch under the tank so when u hit the switch the glass ball lights up


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Dec 23 2010, 04:31 PM~19404691
> *heres one ive been working on. Hand made wood and hand blown glass accents. The wood bullet lights are fully functional with LED and the glass ball in the tank has led lights inside with a hidden switch under the tank so when u hit the switch the glass ball lights up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



REAL REAL NICE.................. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 23 2010, 03:33 PM~19404702
> *REAL REAL NICE.................. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie!


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 23 2010, 03:51 PM~19404782
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!! Ive always loved the style of these stretched cruisers


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA

ttt


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## el peyotero




----------



## LaidBacc Str8Vibin

To all those stretch cruiser riders, how do y'all hall your bikes? Would it fit on a bike rack on the bac of my caddy or doni gotta break it down?


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by LaidBacc Str8Vibin_@Dec 29 2010, 05:54 PM~19451071
> *To all those stretch cruiser riders, how do y'all hall your bikes?  Would it fit on a bike rack on the bac of my caddy or doni gotta break it down?
> *


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 29 2010, 06:54 PM~19452675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yea it looks like if you put it in at an angle youd be able to close the tailgate too. altho im sure you tried it. I like that stretch homie them things are mean :thumbsup:


----------



## ESClassic

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 29 2010, 09:54 PM~19452675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean bike homie. so im guessin from the pic that bike is about 8 ft. long? so i guess it may be too long to fit it on the bac of a caddy. hmmmm


----------



## MISTER ED

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Dec 29 2010, 01:24 PM~19448669
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Sexy...... :biggrin:


----------



## Martian

> _Originally posted by ESClassic_@Dec 30 2010, 06:01 PM~19460392
> *clean bike homie.  so im guessin from the pic that bike is about 8 ft. long?  so i guess it may be too long to fit it on the bac of a caddy. hmmmm
> *


Thanks.... and yes it is real close to 8'


----------



## behind the 8 ball




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by behind the 8 ball_@Jan 2 2011, 04:18 PM~19482643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Dec 29 2010, 07:54 PM~19452675
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hnicustoms

my bitch    nothings changed


----------



## lilmikew86

:biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 4 2011, 09:37 AM~19499398
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my bitch      nothings changed
> *


those things are mean. I love how low and strectched out they are!


----------



## Clown Confusion

heres mine :0


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## sureñosbluez

la chuca from MI VIDA car club cuervos bc chapter


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Jan 4 2011, 03:38 PM~19501007
> *heres mine  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice vett


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## elspock84

1962 schwinn hollywood. in the process of a new paint job


----------



## charlieshowtime

this is my trike im not sure what size is it but can someone help me out and tell me and im only selling the wheels for shoot some offers


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 6 2011, 12:04 AM~19516910
> *1962 schwinn hollywood. in the process of a new paint job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dammmmm......u got some schwinn's homie.......

is that another one i see 3-wheeler in the back ground :wow: :wow: i got the same one :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Jan 7 2011, 09:03 AM~19529413
> *dammmmm......u got some schwinn's homie.......
> 
> is that another one i see 3-wheeler in the back ground :wow:  :wow: i got the same one :biggrin:
> *


got this in september for my moms :biggrin: 

so last night i was surfing da net since i was fucking bored. went on craigslist and found a 1973 schwinn town&country tricycle. emailed the guy and made a deal he knocked 60bucks off the price in exchange for a piece of shit suburban schwinn i had bought for 10 bucks at a garage sale. now i been looking all summer for a trike to get my momma. so me and my bro (louies90) got together and bought it for her. it was about 1hr and half away from my house. this trike is imaculate no rust at all. the guy said he got it from an older couple and he tore it down and cleaned it and greased it all up. 






































only has 69 miles on it :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 08:24 AM~19529506
> *got this in september for my moms  :biggrin:
> 
> so last night i was surfing da net since i was fucking bored. went on craigslist and found a 1973 schwinn town&country tricycle. emailed the guy and made a deal he knocked 60bucks off the price in exchange for a piece of shit suburban schwinn i had bought for 10 bucks at a garage sale. now i been looking all summer for a trike to get my momma. so me and my bro (louies90) got together and bought it for her. it was about 1hr and half away from my house. this trike is imaculate no rust at all. the guy said he got it from an older couple and he tore it down and cleaned it and greased it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only has 69 miles on it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that looks nice. def clean!


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by el peyotero_@Jan 7 2011, 12:10 PM~19530551
> *that looks nice. def clean!
> *


not bad for 200 :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 09:24 AM~19529506
> *got this in september for my moms  :biggrin:
> 
> so last night i was surfing da net since i was fucking bored. went on craigslist and found a 1973 schwinn town&country tricycle. emailed the guy and made a deal he knocked 60bucks off the price in exchange for a piece of shit suburban schwinn i had bought for 10 bucks at a garage sale. now i been looking all summer for a trike to get my momma. so me and my bro (louies90) got together and bought it for her. it was about 1hr and half away from my house. this trike is imaculate no rust at all. the guy said he got it from an older couple and he tore it down and cleaned it and greased it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only has 69 miles on it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean bike mennn almost like mine and thats a cheap price those bikes go up to 400 atleast 
looks like he gaved it a paint job maybe he powdercoated


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Jan 7 2011, 01:02 PM~19530966
> *clean bike mennn almost like mine and thats a cheap price those bikes go up to 400 atleast
> looks like he gaved it a paint job maybe he powdercoated
> *


naw bro its all orginal paint. an old couple owned it that he got it from. he just waxed it and clean all the chrome. :biggrin:


----------



## charlieshowtime

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 01:09 PM~19531021
> *naw bro its all orginal paint. an old couple owned it that he got it from. he just waxed it and clean all the chrome.  :biggrin:
> *


ooh i see but thats still clean anyways


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by charlieshowtime_@Jan 7 2011, 01:19 PM~19531105
> *ooh i see but thats still clean anyways
> *


my mom loves it :biggrin:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 12:33 PM~19531232
> *my mom loves it  :biggrin:
> *


need to put some candy on it 4 her


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by JAMES843_@Jan 7 2011, 02:26 PM~19531756
> *need to put some candy on it 4 her
> *


i wish i could :uh: she says she dont want me to touch it :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## JAMES843

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 01:40 PM~19531863
> *i wish i could  :uh:  she says she dont want me to touch it  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 02:40 PM~19531863
> *i wish i could  :uh:  she says she dont want me to touch it  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


not even a straight springer fork?


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 7 2011, 03:11 PM~19532183
> *not even a straight springer fork?
> *


nuttin she said its my bike dont fuck it up leave it alone :angry:


----------



## RAGHOUSE75

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 08:24 AM~19529506
> *got this in september for my moms  :biggrin:
> 
> so last night i was surfing da net since i was fucking bored. went on craigslist and found a 1973 schwinn town&country tricycle. emailed the guy and made a deal he knocked 60bucks off the price in exchange for a piece of shit suburban schwinn i had bought for 10 bucks at a garage sale. now i been looking all summer for a trike to get my momma. so me and my bro (louies90) got together and bought it for her. it was about 1hr and half away from my house. this trike is imaculate no rust at all. the guy said he got it from an older couple and he tore it down and cleaned it and greased it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only has 69 miles on it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 03:34 PM~19532414
> *nuttin she said its my bike dont fuck it up leave it alone  :angry:
> *


  you should have done it all before you gave it to her :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jan 7 2011, 10:33 PM~19536252
> *  you should have done it all before you gave it to her  :biggrin:
> *


Naw dat bitch is mint. Took it to a show and it got 3rd place.


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 10:24 AM~19529506
> *got this in september for my moms  :biggrin:
> 
> so last night i was surfing da net since i was fucking bored. went on craigslist and found a 1973 schwinn town&country tricycle. emailed the guy and made a deal he knocked 60bucks off the price in exchange for a piece of shit suburban schwinn i had bought for 10 bucks at a garage sale. now i been looking all summer for a trike to get my momma. so me and my bro (louies90) got together and bought it for her. it was about 1hr and half away from my house. this trike is imaculate no rust at all. the guy said he got it from an older couple and he tore it down and cleaned it and greased it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only has 69 miles on it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



thas mint :biggrin:     u scored  momms happy now


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 7 2011, 04:34 PM~19532414
> *nuttin she said its my bike dont fuck it up leave it alone  :angry:
> *



thas somethin my mom would say :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 5 2011, 11:04 PM~19516910
> *1962 schwinn hollywood. in the process of a new paint job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


got dis bitch painted today :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

dodge viper blue base wit 3 coats of canadian blue flake


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 07:01 PM~19542958
> *got dis bitch painted today  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW MUCH FOR THE TRU SPOKES :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

Tru spokes Never for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Jan 8 2011, 12:07 AM~19537001
> *Naw dat bitch is mint. Took it to a show and it got 3rd place.
> *


damn not bad


----------



## oneofakind

HERES A COUPLE 26' I HAVE.... :biggrin: 1965 JAGUAR


----------



## oneofakind

1948 HAWTHORNE....


----------



## oneofakind

1969 SCHWINN HOLLYWOOD...


----------



## oneofakind

1968 SCHWINN AMERICAN...


----------



## oneofakind

1959 SCHWINN HOLLYWOOD FOUND IN TRASH...









AND MY 26'S TOGETHER.... :biggrin:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by oneofakind_@Jan 10 2011, 03:58 PM~19557536
> *1959 SCHWINN HOLLYWOOD FOUND IN TRASH...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND MY 26'S TOGETHER.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## detail

Just finished my 26 inch Lowbobber bicycle... its sits on 20 inch rims that I sprayed dk red metallic.. flat blacked the frame, fenders, handlebars & forks, put red candy over silver leafing and outlined it with metalic gold stripes. I helped make the twisted fender braces out of wrought iron with a blacksmith I met years ago..


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by detail_@Jan 10 2011, 05:09 PM~19558168
> *Just finished my 26 inch Lowbobber bicycle... its sits on 20 inch rims that I sprayed dk red metallic.. flat blacked the frame, fenders, handlebars & forks, put red candy over silver leafing and outlined it with metalic gold stripes. I helped make the twisted fender braces out of wrought iron with a blacksmith I met years ago..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking nice :wow:


----------



## detail

Thanks. it sat hanging on my shop wall for 5 1/2 years... finally got around to finishing it..


----------



## Martian




----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by Martian_@Jan 16 2011, 05:38 PM~19613468
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

JUST FINISHED THIS


----------



## PHXKSTM

no pedals yet but it rides


----------



## KABEL




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 13 2011, 06:38 PM~19860118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that bitch is bad!


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## PedaLScraperZ

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 13 2011, 09:50 PM~19861270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man you got some nice pics, come over and bless our east coast topic with some of them


----------



## hnicustoms

all great pic's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 13 2011, 05:38 PM~19860118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is in sacramento    saw it the ohter nite probably same spot :biggrin:


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Jan 31 2011, 02:43 PM~19747213
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ooooooo shit!!! :wow: damn those are insanely sick!


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 13 2011, 05:38 PM~19860118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love this one! super nice


----------



## IIMPALAA

26


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## modelcarbuilder

deos anyone have pictures of a 26" with shwinn bent forks?


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Feb 13 2011, 09:50 PM~19861270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thas real nice


----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## Clown Confusion




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 4 2011, 11:25 AM~20014300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## hnicustoms

dammmmmm........some sick fn bikes


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 10 2011, 08:11 PM~20062622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


umm we been through this before this is a clean ass 20" frame :uh:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 11:15 PM~20064842
> *umm we been through this before this is a clean ass 20" frame  :uh:
> *


 :burn:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Mar 11 2011, 12:42 AM~20065015
> *:burn:
> *


a jr frame at that :uh:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 11:44 PM~20065031
> *a jr frame at that  :uh:
> *


 :wow: :around:


----------



## 55800

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 10 2011, 11:44 PM~20065031
> *a jr frame at that  :uh:
> *


i mean its i nice bike but it should be in the 20" topic..jus cause a 16" frame wit 12" rims dont make it a 12" you kno


----------



## el peyotero

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Mar 10 2011, 07:11 PM~20062622
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gdamn thats sick!


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## elspock84

1975 cruiser schwinn of course :biggrin: 

laid some primer down 



































laid down 3 coats of base gunmetal gray 




























so i decided to go wit some gunmetal flake also but i added a lil extra touch also  SPARKLE EFX of course  





































































now it needed some kandy. so i chose caribean cause i love this fucking color and i think some one had asked to see what da color looked like over silver or grey. but the kandy also i added a lil extra to it.


----------



## lil_frosty

nothin fancy just a simple cruiser :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Mar 13 2011, 12:15 AM~20079248
> *1975 cruiser schwinn of course  :biggrin:
> 
> laid some primer down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> laid down 3 coats of base gunmetal gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i decided to go wit some gunmetal flake also but i added a lil extra touch also    SPARKLE EFX of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now it needed some kandy. so i chose caribean cause i love this fucking color and i think some one had asked to see what da color looked like over silver or grey.  but the kandy also i added a lil extra to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kinda gun u using for that?


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA+Mar 27 2011, 07:07 PM~20195869-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Clown Confusion_@Mar 4 2011, 10:25 AM~20014300
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


difrent stilos but i think both are sicc


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Clown Confusion

heres mine 
sparta


----------



## hnicustoms

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 10:51 AM~20226804
> *heres mine
> sparta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 09:51 AM~20226804
> *heres mine
> sparta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ebay find frame bro he had a seat tha matched 2


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 10:51 AM~20226804
> *heres mine
> sparta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion

> _Originally posted by $*TeXaS MaDe*$_@Mar 31 2011, 12:29 PM~20228197
> *ebay find frame bro he had a seat tha matched 2
> *


i know hes a homie of mine ima go whit something more custom whit the seat the frame is still fresh never been at a show .


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Mar 31 2011, 01:41 PM~20228266
> *i know hes a homie of mine ima go whit something more custom whit the seat the frame is still fresh never been at a show .
> *


yeah istarted 2 bid on it ;nice build tho


----------



## Mexican Heaven

My cruiser :biggrin:


----------



## HOTSHOT956




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Reynaldo866

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@Apr 22 2011, 12:00 PM~20396540
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love those thanks...the chick dont look bad either


----------



## elspock84

ive decided to tear down my ratrod cruiser i built last yr. im gonna building this kinda in a tribute for my grandpa. gonna be burgundy his favorite color.  no more rat rod time to make it bling!  

1958 schwinn corvette 





































stripped and sandblasted the chainguard. also had the frame media blasted ready for paint tomorrow or saturday :wow:


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by elspock84_@Apr 22 2011, 10:43 PM~20399579
> *ive decided to tear down my ratrod cruiser i built last yr. im gonna building this kinda in a tribute for my grandpa. gonna be burgundy his favorite color.  no more rat rod time to make it bling!
> 
> 1958 schwinn corvette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stripped and sandblasted the chainguard. also had the frame media blasted ready for paint tomorrow or saturday :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sprayed my frame yesterday


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

got this at the swap meet for$100 it's a 70's .Will put some time in to this later.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## 19jaquez84

Does any body have any pictures of a 26 inch frame with 24 inch rims.


----------



## PHXKSTM

cruiser frames with 24in wheels


----------



## surferboy-870

> _Originally posted by PHXKSTM_@May 1 2011, 11:40 AM~20459601
> *cruiser frames with 24in wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




what's the gear ratio on the custom cruiser on top


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 3 2011, 07:33 PM~20477950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the streach ones


----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## IIMPALAA

:biggrin:


----------



## deville

TTT


----------



## SNAPPER818

> _Originally posted by IIMPALAA_@May 3 2011, 05:33 PM~20477950
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*looks firme...*


----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 3 2011, 08:09 PM~20478265
> *Love the streach ones
> *


 :wow: :scrutinize: :naughty:


----------



## BBNOZOOTCRUISER

Looking for a 26" mens beach cruiser...can anyone help me out?

PM me


----------



## IIMPALAA

TTT


----------



## DUBB-C




----------



## hnicustoms

DUBB-C said:


>


are those tats real


----------



## DUBB-C

hnicustoms said:


> are those tats real


he did tat those on his face n head..they r real,


----------



## brn2ridelo

BBNOZOOTCRUISER said:


> Looking for a 26" mens beach cruiser...can anyone help me out?
> 
> PM me


 Me to pics and price in so cal


----------



## cruisinfornia




----------



## SNAPPER818

elspock84 said:


> frame work pretty much done now. :biggrin:


is ther any pics of this cruzer done?
i didnt find none...


----------



## brn2ridelo

My daily I just bought to mob around the neighborhood


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## SNAPPER818

i got a homie sellin a frame...
pm me or go to my clubs page...


----------



## elspock84

DUBB-C said:


> he did tat those on his face n head..they r real,


Good thing it don't look stupid :ugh:


----------



## elspock84

SNAPPER818 said:


> is ther any pics of this cruzer done?
> i didnt find none...


not done yet sorry :happysad:


----------



## elspock84

SNAPPER818 said:


> is ther any pics of this cruzer done?
> i didnt find none...


not done yet sorry :happysad:


----------



## brn2ridelo

Anyone have a web site for Springer forks and other bike parts other than eBay


----------



## deville

brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone have a web site for Springer forks and other bike parts other than eBay


 fantasy toys or masterlowrider.com


----------



## [email protected]

These are some great looking bike keep up the great work


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## Diego801

brn2ridelo said:


> Anyone have a web site for Springer forks and other bike parts other than eBay


Streetlowrider.com


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## lilmikew86

my womans bike im buildin for her


----------



## lilmikew86

and a new bike to scrape pedals around the hood till i customize it then ill scrape in style


----------



## Clown Confusion

lilmikew86 said:


> and a new bike to scrape pedals around the hood till i customize it then ill scrape in style


take those forks off the put some springers on it


----------



## lilmikew86

its gona be a custom air bag fork


----------



## datinmans58

I BOUGHT A OLD 26 INCH SCHWINN TYPHOON . HOW CAN I TELL WHAT YEAR IT IS ? IT IS STAMPED JD61821 IF ANYONE KNOW GET AT ME I WILL POST PICS IN A LITTLE WHILE THANKS


----------



## datinmans58

HERE IS A PIC OF THE FRAME ..ALSO GONA NEED PARTS FOR IT HAVE NOT DECIDED A COLOR YET BUT THINKIN OF A BABY BLUE ..


----------



## SNAPPER818

datinmans58 said:


> HERE IS A PIC OF THE FRAME ..ALSO GONA NEED PARTS FOR IT HAVE NOT DECIDED A COLOR YET BUT THINKIN OF A BABY BLUE ..
> 
> View attachment 340186


dats firme,if ur thinkin of sellin it get at me,i got a homeboy dat wanna buy 1


----------



## SNAPPER818

elspock84 said:


> not done yet sorry :happysad:


oh alrite...it looks sicc,dats why i was askin


----------



## AntiqueS CC




----------



## elspock84

datinmans58 said:


> I BOUGHT A OLD 26 INCH SCHWINN TYPHOON . HOW CAN I TELL WHAT YEAR IT IS ? IT IS STAMPED JD61821 IF ANYONE KNOW GET AT ME I WILL POST PICS IN A LITTLE WHILE THANKS





datinmans58 said:


> HERE IS A PIC OF THE FRAME ..ALSO GONA NEED PARTS FOR IT HAVE NOT DECIDED A COLOR YET BUT THINKIN OF A BABY BLUE ..
> 
> View attachment 340186


its a 1968


----------



## kajumbo




----------



## datinmans58

SNAPPER818 said:


> dats firme,if ur thinkin of sellin it get at me,i got a homeboy dat wanna buy 1


I HAVE ANOYHER ONE COMING AND I WILL LET U KNOW


----------



## datinmans58

elspock84 said:


> its a 1968


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## [email protected]

I need help I have a project I'm working on but can't put pics


----------



## JAMES843




----------



## rodzr




----------



## deville




----------



## datinmans58

ANY TWISTED PARTS FOR A 26 ?


----------



## el peyotero

AntiqueS CC said:


>


I like the paint and color scheme on that orange and white one. looks hella clean


----------



## EC31




----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## Elbubu801




----------



## el peyotero

IIMPALAA said:


>


:thumbsup::boink:


----------



## el peyotero

one of mine. this ones getting a face lift 







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## brn2ridelo

TTT


----------



## IIMPALAA




----------



## GM RIDER




----------



## brn2ridelo

TTT


----------



## el peyotero

project in the works







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero

another one of my 26" cruisers







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## JAMES843

ttt


----------



## BRAVO

looking for some springer forks for my 26in project im gonna stretch...hit me up


----------



## elspock84

TTT


----------



## 619CA

Danilo los Santos said:


> MAGRELA'S BIKE CLUB FROM SÃO PAULO-BRASIL


Bad Ass...


----------



## 619CA

IIMPALAA said:


>


Nice... :nicoderm:


----------



## Danilo los Santos

Danilo los Santos said:


> MAGRELA'S BIKE CLUB FROM SÃO PAULO-BRASIL


----------



## charlieshowtime




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER

GM RIDER said:


> Nice


----------



## THUGGNASTY

IIMPALAA said:


>


----------



## JustPosting

Diggin this topic, just picked up a 24/26" Schwinn (80s model) female bike for my daughter. I know nothing about bikes and will be spending a lot of time in this topic. :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP

BUMP


----------



## brn2ridelo

TTT


----------



## brn2ridelo

Just bought new forks for my daily.. does anyone know where the front fender should be place I think I might have it a bit to forward


----------



## ripsta85

I like it better when the ducktail is almost touching the floor for a lower look But it's fine where it's at now



brn2ridelo said:


> Just bought new forks for my daily.. does anyone know where the front fender should be place I think I might have it a bit to forward


----------



## 63chevyc10

this my 26'' cruiser....what do you guys think?.....


----------



## furby714

63chevyc10 said:


> this my 26'' cruiser....what do you guys think?.....
> View attachment 479822
> View attachment 479823


Sick bike homie


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Building my work bike :happysad:


----------



## unique760

1972 Schwinn "Unique"


----------



## elspock84

unique760 said:


> View attachment 480297
> View attachment 480298
> View attachment 480299
> 1972 Schwinn "Unique"


Badass bro but u need to get an orginal schwinn chainguard.


----------



## unique760

yeah i got one closer to the original style now but i completely redid the bike with a soun system


----------



## unique760

elspock84 said:


> Badass bro but u need to get an orginal schwinn chainguard.


yeah i got one closer to the original style now but i completely redid the bike with a sound system


















I Still don't have the chainguard put on though


----------



## brn2ridelo

THUGGNASTY said:


>


wana sell that rag I have a glasshouse for trade and some cash on top


----------



## mr.widow-maker

MY 26INCH TRIKE


----------



## THUGGNASTY

brn2ridelo said:


> wana sell that rag I have a glasshouse for trade and some cash on top


How much we talking?


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714

26" Macargi Gt Mustang Have one with bent fork but took it off and put the stock










my light kit that on my ride










got some new stuff iron cross mirror and center stand kickstand


----------



## deville

Bah, Its a macargi I like the wheels, but I prefer a schwinn anyday. anybody want it?


----------



## furby714

pm a price homie


deville said:


> Bah, Its a macargi I like the wheels, but I prefer a schwinn anyday. anybody want it?
> View attachment 481218
> View attachment 481223
> View attachment 481222


----------



## brn2ridelo

THUGGNASTY said:


> How much we talking?


pm sent


----------



## brn2ridelo

deville said:


> Bah, Its a macargi I like the wheels, but I prefer a schwinn anyday. anybody want it?
> View attachment 481218
> View attachment 481223
> View attachment 481222


how much


----------



## [email protected]

where u get them fenders made?


----------



## deville

deville said:


> Bah, Its a macargi I like the wheels, but I prefer a schwinn anyday. anybody want it?
> View attachment 481218
> View attachment 481223
> View attachment 481222


Sold Y'all


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Does anyone know on a 26 cruiser when u put bent forks and it drops it a lil, is it very to put shorter crank so pedals do hit the ground n be able to be rideable?


----------



## furby714

deville said:


> Sold Y'all


Nice nice


----------



## Kiloz

deville said:


> Sold Y'all


BALLIN' uffin:


----------



## deville

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Does anyone know on a 26 cruiser when u put bent forks and it drops it a lil, is it very to put shorter crank so pedals do hit the ground n be able to be rideable?


Ya Bro. Put a 3" crank to be safe, then you might even be able to ride it without the spring in it.


----------



## deville

furby714 said:


> Nice nice





Kiloz said:


> BALLIN' uffin:


Haha Yeah!


----------



## THUGGNASTY

Finished it up over the weekend!!!!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

26 inch Chrome fenders n braces, just cleaned the braces but fenders have rust underneath them outside look good I wanna get new fenders with twisted braces so I'd u wanna buy new fenders or braces I'm selling mine for 25.00 u can get at me at [email protected]


----------



## CaliLifeStyle

mr.widow-maker said:


> MY 26INCH TRIKE


:scrutinize:


----------



## SNAPPER818

mr.widow-maker said:


> MY 26INCH TRIKE


if u ask me, it be better if u change those forks to the straight an bend forks with the spring an if the handlebars are smaller... other then that is firme


----------



## SNAPPER818

JAMES843 said:


>


u got any other pics of the trike? the pumps ar lowkey


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

I'm switching out parts on my 26 inch crusier, I'm putting bent twisted forks, does anyone know if I would need to cut the tube down on the forks? What a good smaller crank for my cruiser so the pedals don't hit the ground?


----------



## furby714

TEAM HI POWER said:


> I'm switching out parts on my 26 inch crusier, I'm putting bent twisted forks, does anyone know if I would need to cut the tube down on the forks? What a good smaller crank for my cruiser so the pedals don't hit the ground?


Use 16 inch crank


----------



## datinmans58

Jus throwing this out there to see if anyone is INTRESTED in 26" schwinn typhoon I was told it was a 1957 .. I have all the parts with it or will jus sell the frame ..located in Iowa . Will ship .. Wil post pics later pm me if INTRESTED


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

my bike, gotta fix the front fender


----------



## datinmans58

here is a pic


----------



## datinmans58

datinmans58 said:


> here is a pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 489755


FOR SALE 26 INCH 1957 SCHWINN TYPHOON


----------



## datinmans58

datinmans58 said:


> here is a pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 489755


Will take 125 for complete bike we can spilt shipping


----------



## datinmans58

datinmans58 said:


> Will take 125 for complete bike we can spilt shipping


Frame and forks 100 shipped


----------



## datinmans58

datinmans58 said:


> here is a pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 489755


STILL GOT OT UP FOR GRABS IT'S A 1957 SCHWINN TYPHOON ALL ORIGINAL CAN BE SOLD AS JUS FRAME AND FORKS OR COMPLETE WITH ORIGINAL HANDLEBARS GRIPS FENDERS RIMS SEAT .. I HAVE EVERTHING COMPLETE FOR IT WILL DO 175 SHIPPED TO THE LOWER 48 THANKS FOR LOOKING...... TINMAN


----------



## datinmans58

datinmans58 said:


> Will take 125 for complete bike we can spilt shipping


STILL FOR SALE


----------



## Martian

Had to make a stand for my bike after the wind blew it over @ a show...lol



























:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected]

:biggrin: [/QUOTE]bad ass bike Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## datinmans58

datinmans58 said:


> Will take 125 for complete bike we can spilt shipping


Still up for sale


----------



## datinmans58

datinmans58 said:


> Still up for sale


Still up for sale can do 150 shipped to ur door


----------



## Martian

[email protected] said:


> :biggrin:


bad ass bike Homie :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

Thanks....


----------



## datinmans58

datinmans58 said:


> FOR SALE 26 INCH 1957 SCHWINN TYPHOON
> View attachment 489758


STILL UP FOR SALE CAN DO 100 PLUS SHIPPING FOR COMPLETE BIKE


----------



## datinmans58

datinmans58 said:


> STILL UP FOR SALE CAN DO 100 PLUS SHIPPING FOR COMPLETE BIKE


BIKE NOW SOLD !


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## [email protected]

Nice bike im doing two a Schwinn for my brother and a huffy for me


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## lesstime

Homies 26"we just did some forks for


----------



## brn2ridelo

TTT


----------



## cruisinfornia




----------



## tanker15677

My First, not fully finished, 26" cruiser.Plus a resent customer build.


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest bike club


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

Latins finest bike club


----------



## brn2ridelo

My bike and my wife's bike


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

brn2ridelo said:


> My bike and my wife's bike


NICE BLACK CRUISER. :thumbsup: DID U BUY IT FROM SOME HARDCORE GANGSTA OUT IN O.C.? :cheesy:........LEMME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOME PARTS FOR THE WIFEYS BIKE.


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

MY DAUGHTERS 24" SHE WILL BE COMPETING WITH THE 26" BIKES.


----------



## furby714

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> MY DAUGHTERS 24" SHE WILL BE COMPETING WITH THE 26" BIKES.


Dam homie da bike sick I remember wen they had show at siglar park they use to get dwn


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

furby714 said:


> Dam homie da bike sick I remember wen they had show at siglar park they use to get dwn


THANKS HOMIE....YA THAT SHOW WAS ALWAYS KOOL. IT WAS LOCAL, IT WAS CHILL, IT HAD A WATER PARK, AND A COOL SWING SET. THATS THE ONLY SHOW THAT MY KIDS DIDNT COMPLAIN ABOUT.


----------



## furby714

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> THANKS HOMIE....YA THAT SHOW WAS ALWAYS KOOL. IT WAS LOCAL, IT WAS CHILL, IT HAD A WATER PARK, AND A COOL SWING SET. THATS THE ONLY SHOW THAT MY KIDS DIDNT COMPLAIN ABOUT.


 Ur welcome
Yea I herd they cancelled those shows at the park


----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## TEAM HI POWER




----------



## furby714




----------



## Smokudg

Green Organic Kandy on my Beach Low Cruiser  I will show the rest when it will be finish 

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/img0587d.jpg/]

[/URL]


----------



## lolobike

Anyone have 26in 140-144 rim 4sale


----------



## Smokudg

This is Stage one for my "El Cruzero" bike. House Of Kolor Organic Green Kandy Basecoat over mixed Galaxy Grey and Orion Silver Metallic Base. It's not finished in 100% yet. I will put in it some chrome or kandy mudguards and chainguard. I will make some custom chain wheel and put more spokes on wheels


----------



## el peyotero

[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## el peyotero

heres another one of mine







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## brn2ridelo

TTT


----------



## [email protected]

This id mine still need pedals fenders a new seat and paint


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 805fatso

heres mine


----------



## YDHY

YDHY said:


>


Monarch silver king


----------



## [email protected]

I would love to have that silver king nice bikes


----------



## Miguel55

I have one for sale it ready for some one it has some fan rims and a new paint job


----------



## O*C 68

HERE IS SOME OF MY 26'' ALL ORIGINAL SCHWINN BIKES...


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714

These are pictures i took today in Long Beach ,Ca with a bicycle club called Cyclone Coasters that like to ride every 1st Sunday of the Month.. Last Stop Long Beach Light House..


----------



## [email protected]

Miguel55 said:


> I have one for sale it ready for some one it has some fan rims and a new paint job


 post pics Homie im interested


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

back to the top


----------



## PHXKSTM

Riding again, three current builds for *Phoenix Kustoms BC 


















*


----------



## PHXKSTM




----------



## luckcharm818

Does any one have 26" bike parts for sale lmk thanks


----------



## OCStretchedRatrod714

luckcharm818 said:


> Does any one have 26" bike parts for sale lmk thanks


i have 26" bent fork hit me up if your interested


----------



## [email protected]

I'm interested post pics please


----------



## El Eazy-e

Just Got This 26 In. Bike


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC

El Eazy-e said:


> Just Got This 26 In. Bike



damn bro that green really pops


----------



## O*C 68




----------



## dusty87ls

O*C 68 said:


>


Damn homie. Those are bad ass cruisers. Is the top left black one a cruiser 5 or a spitfire 5?


----------



## O*C 68

dusty87ls said:


> Damn homie. Those are bad ass cruisers. Is the top left black one a cruiser 5 or a spitfire 5?


Thanks Gee its a cruiser 5


----------



## O*C 68




----------



## MEXICA

O*C 68 said:


>


Clean


----------



## Justin-Az

O*C 68 said:


>


badass bike, what is it?


----------



## O*C 68

MEXICA said:


> Clean


Thank you




Justin-Az said:


> badass bike, what is it?


Thanks
It a 1950 Schwinn Panther...


----------



## TEAM HI POWER

For sale 200.00 local pick up only riverside ca if interested inbox me.


----------



## dave_st23

My 56 schwinn wasp


----------



## brn2ridelo

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> NICE BLACK CRUISER. :thumbsup: DID U BUY IT FROM SOME HARDCORE GANGSTA OUT IN O.C.? :cheesy:........LEMME KNOW IF YOU NEED SOME PARTS FOR THE WIFEYS BIKE.


Hit me up I have a homie looking for a 26 beach cruiser


----------



## brn2ridelo

Anyone have any ideas of what kinda lights I might put on my fenders or maybe some reflectors I've looked at so many front lights on eBay for my front fender but not really a big fan of the big bulky light sitting ontop of fender just looking for some ideas please post pics if you have any beach cruiser withs lights or reflectors 










Need it for my 26" beach cruiser ended up get pulled over this past weekend for no lights, reflectors mobbin around the nieghborhood


----------



## 100spokedaytonman

1951? Maybe for sale


----------



## 100spokedaytonman

O*C 68 said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> It a 1950 Schwinn Panther...











I have this for sale if u have any friends that may be Interested.


----------



## dusty87ls

Got this frame for sale $50 Obo in mo Val


----------



## brn2ridelo

My new stretch


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> My new stretch





Adding some color


----------



## streetsupraz

brn2ridelo said:


> Adding some color


Is that prizmacoat?


----------



## B.A. 213




----------



## brn2ridelo

streetsupraz said:


> Is that prizmacoat?


Just experimenting mixing with a few rattle cans of leftover paint and clear opened a few cans and put them in a spray gun


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


> Adding some color


Finished the paint


----------



## brn2ridelo

From this 












To this


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

my project cruiser..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Clown Confusion

any body got pics of money pit


----------



## oneofakind

WORKING ON MY 26' DAILY RIDER AND MAYBE SHOW BIKE..PICS COMING SOON...


----------



## brn2ridelo

TTT


----------



## lowrod

Badass93 said:


> :0


HELLYEAH! Those da diamond D's I like; who's got em 4sale since Warren Wong
's not n business anymore, or is he?


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## brn2ridelo

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 673803


What size ape hangers are those im lookin for a set


----------



## [email protected]

19 inch long if you want I'll sell you the as soon as I get my new set


----------



## brn2ridelo

[email protected] said:


> 19 inch long if you want I'll sell you the as soon as I get my new set


How much shipped to 92225


----------



## [email protected]

If I get mines soon you can have it just pay shipping


----------



## brn2ridelo

[email protected] said:


> If I get mines soon you can have it just pay shipping


Good lookin:thumbsup: out homie pm all the details


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## [email protected]

Nice pics homie my favorite is the one next to bug


----------



## brn2ridelo

brn2ridelo said:


>


New look


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

*just clowning*


----------



## lowrod

brn2ridelo said:


>


Now THAT'S a black phantom bro!


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## lowrod

brn2ridelo said:


>


LRM missed da shot of da painted reflector, &man i did a double take while checkin out da engraving &flawless patterns; AWESOME!


----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## Kiloz

:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo




----------



## brn2ridelo

Me and the wifey Takin a Sunday ride


----------



## lowrod

Nice Schwinn what year is it?


----------



## brn2ridelo

lowrod said:


> Nice Schwinn what year is it?


Don't know yet been to lazy to look up the serial #s


----------



## lowrod

If it's located on da rear dropout, it's a 50s/60s frame; '70-'83 if it's on da headtube


----------



## brn2ridelo

lowrod said:


> If it's located on da rear dropout, it's a 50s/60s frame; '70-'83 if it's on da headtube


I also have this one its a 69 schwinn


----------



## FredDamnRock

brn2ridelo said:


>


I've been searching all over. What kind of frame is this?


----------



## PERRO62

FredDamnRock said:


> I've been searching all over. What kind of frame is this?


X2


----------



## sdropnem

jUsTcLOwNiNg said:


> View attachment 779218


any more pix?


----------



## Amahury760

Just picked up a 24" beach cruiser all original, will post pics soon


----------



## 4pump_caddy




----------



## FredDamnRock

PERRO62 said:


> X2


I asked some guys over on reddit and its a from Project346. Its called a basman.
http://www.project346.nl/bikes


----------



## Amahury760

Bump


----------



## Amahury760

Picked this 24" beach cruiser for 50 bucks. Wjat you guysthink.


----------



## lowrod

Amahury760 said:


> Picked this 24" beach cruiser for 50 bucks. Wjat you guysthink.


That's not bad 4 a 24-inch cruiser. Is that a Murray?


----------



## Lownslow302

FredDamnRock said:


> I asked some guys over on reddit and its a from Project346. Its called a basman.
> http://www.project346.nl/bikes


cheapest cruiser is like 800 the frame is about 4 or 5 hundred last i checked which is normal for customs


----------



## MR.559

My daily


----------



## dave_st23

My daily rider I redid the forks


----------



## dave_st23

My other 26" 56 wasp


----------



## Martian

25th Street Riders!


----------



## Lownslow302

dave_st23 said:


> My daily rider I redid the forks


 at least make em work


----------



## dave_st23

Lownslow302 said:


> at least make em work


That was a mock up pick the bikes not done yet


----------



## Lownslow302

dave_st23 said:


> That was a mock up pick the bikes not done yet


 on second thought you should leave it for show those arent gonna hold up on a rider unless you have short rockers, Maybe with square twist theyll hold up.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

heres were mine is at now. still need paint.


----------



## dave_st23

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> heres were mine is at now. still need paint.


That's nice I like that


----------



## dave_st23

Added a system the 18pk is sleeved over my box


----------



## lowrod

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> heres were mine is at now. still need paint.


What year is it?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

lowrod said:


> What year is it?


 was told it was a 77


----------



## bluedreamz

My 75 schwinn project


----------



## lowrod

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> was told it was a 77


Is ur serial# stamped on front or rear?


----------



## bluebyrd86

my schwinn!


----------



## chicanolegacysf

My daughter's 26' at SJ behind bars bike show


----------



## pancho1969

Anybody know if 26" rims fit on a 24" bike?


----------



## bluedreamz

chicanolegacysf said:


> My daughter's 26' at SJ behind bars bike show


Clean


----------



## pancho1969

BIG TURTLE said:


> a 26" that i painted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bike ever get done?
Click to expand...


----------



## STOCKTON CUSTOMS




----------



## KAKALAK

lowbikeon20z said:


> hey if u want a 26" mines for sale


where do u get those 26" rims cuh?


----------



## Omobc




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

Anyone got a black s 7 tire for sale? mine has had it.


----------



## jUsTcLOwNiNg

Stretch cruiser


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

My sons cruiser...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Bike I restored for my neighbor...


----------



## Elbubu801

Powdercoated frame and wheels


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

A couple more pics.lettering done by Mike Lamberson


----------



## NowOrNvr

just picked up this project yesterday


----------



## NowOrNvr

i think its a mid 70s schwinn frame but not sure, if anyone could tell the exact year that would be great


----------



## NowOrNvr




----------



## lowrod

My summertime weekend/holiday cruiser 11yrs strong!


----------



## [email protected]

NowOrNvr said:


> View attachment 1336457
> 
> View attachment 1336465


that's a good looking bike Holmes does it have any visible serial numbers


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]




----------



## 408$eoulRider

chicanolegacysf said:


> My daughter's 26' at SJ behind bars bike show


man that's dope!


----------



## NowOrNvr




----------



## PO$QUE?

NowOrNvr said:


> View attachment 1383473
> :thumbsup:


----------



## brn2ridelo

Does anyone have a 26" stretch frame for sale just the frame please send me some pics and price (760)899-4144


----------



## YDHY

YDHY said:


> Monarch silver king


 monark


----------



## brn2ridelo

Anybody have s stretched frame for sale??...if so please PM me


----------



## face108

Do anyone know where I can get some frame work done I'm in Los Angeles, CA pm me please thanks.


----------



## CovetedStyle

Here is my trike I just build over the last two weeks. Still needs pinstriping, my chain gaurd and my other seat that my homie is wrapping now but I'm happy with the results so far. Just something to cruise with not as radical as some. It's HOK candy pagan gold with candy root beer patterns, blue tooth stereo with USB charging capibilities andit runs the triple LED rear lights. All metal worked frame, rear enclosure, custom stainless trim and grill done in house.
.


----------

